# Zits???



## Lamby (May 26, 2018)

So we sheared our 4 yr.old ewe today and she had several " zit " like bumps at various locations. Some were quite small, but one was as large as a nickel and a half inch tall. All had nasty  black greasy gunk in them. They did not seem to bother her. I cleaned them all out with peroxide, then sprayed a bit of blukote. Does anybody have a similar situation?


----------



## Latestarter (May 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Please consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/ Seems to me I remember reading about something along these lines before. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home! 

A few folks who may be able to help who have/had wool sheep: @Sheepshape @secuono @The Old Ram-Australia @ohiogoatgirl @Roving Jacobs  There are quite a few Sheeple with hair sheep as well, but don't know if they'd have experienced what you describe: @Baymule @mysunwolf @Mike CHS and others...

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2018)

My new sheep vet said they are just sheep lanolin zits, like humans get and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 28, 2018)

We had one get them and the vet said even hair sheep can get them although they don't have much lanolin in their hair.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (May 28, 2018)

if I remember correctly they are like zits. If they don't seem to be bothering her I would just keep an eye on them, mainly the big one just because the possibility of infection from an open spot.


----------



## Lamby (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input did either vet recommend how to treat?


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2018)

Mine said you could pop em or leave em.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 28, 2018)

secuono said:


> Mine said you could pop em or leave em.



Same here


----------



## Latestarter (May 28, 2018)

Personally, I'd pop em and clean em out like you did, but probably wouldn't have used blukote on them... maybe a dab of iodine... Hopefully they'll dry out and heal up without issue.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 29, 2018)

Just replied to your personal message....and my guess is just what secuono says.....sheep 'blackheads'. As the wool/hair stops the lanolin getting out easily, they can become blocked and form giant blackheads. Like Latestarter, I'd have to pop them (and I'd derive a lot of pleasure in cleaning them up). If there are very large 'blackheads' the craters could easily become infected.

Sounds as though the consensus is that they won't be giving her any major grief.


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2018)

Never have seen them on my sheep, but now, if I ever do I know what they are and what to do! Thanks everybody!


----------

